# Great App feature in DD



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

One really convenient option in the Doordash app, is that after rejecting a bunch of offers and they pause you,
you can end the Dash right there on the same screen.
Came in handy yesterday.
Were you expecting something else?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I like that we can zoom in on the dropoff location right in the offer. Wish I could do that in UE.

Be positive. Makes life pretty. 😜


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doo doo makes plants grow.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> One really convenient option in the Doordash app


Well that is convenient but the BEST option they have in the app is the "Decline" function!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I end it every time and start over. That way, I can go and turn down the exact same orders all over again.

It has to be the worst company ever. The next big recession, dd will be one of the first in chapter 11. Not because they will lose more money, less orders mean less losses, but they will run out of financing at some point.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I like that we can zoom in on the dropoff location right in the offer. Wish I could do that in UE.
> 
> Be positive. Makes life pretty. 😜


I zoom in all the time on Uber eats. I do so to avoid big apartment buildings deliveries.

It just doesn't work for add-on orders.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

JT_Rideshare said:


> I zoom in all the time on Uber eats. I do so to avoid big apartment buildings deliveries.
> 
> It just doesn't work for add-on orders.


i am not able to zoom in at all on UE before accepting a potential delivery. DD, no sweat!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> i am not able to zoom in at all on UE before accepting a potential delivery. DD, no sweat!


Me neither. No zooming in. Hate it.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

That's odd. Does Uber Eats driver app work differently in different areas? 
I can pinch zoom in and out on the map area (with 2 fingers) during the 10 seconds or so you have to accept. Just have to be careful not to press X or accept prematurely.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

JT_Rideshare said:


> That's odd. Does Uber Eats driver app work differently in different areas?
> I can pinch zoom in and out on the map area (with 2 fingers) during the 10 seconds or so you have to accept. Just have to be careful not to press X or accept prematurely.


No can do. Very frustrating - I have a few areas I avoid. Street name only works for one of them (but I think everyone avoids them, as I’ve noticed they try to dump them in add-ons frequently).


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Pinch zoom doesn’t work on my iPhone. Maybe it works on Android?


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Pinch zoom doesn’t work on my iPhone. Maybe it works on Android?


That could be? Im on Samsung Note (android)


----------

